# Strange lump on 12 week old puppy, also attention to hairless dog breed owners.



## ziggymoonshine (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got two photos in this post, and they are in no way related to one another.
The first photo is of a lump near my 12 week old Chinese Crested's left leg, it's on his tummy near his leg, about half-way between his penis and his left leg. I noticed a small lump there about two weeks ago, but it wasn't until yesterday that I noticed it seemed to have gotten bigger? It doesn't seem to bother him at all when I touch it. The bump is also soft feeling and moves around when I touch it. I'm making a vet appointment of course but until they can see him I was wondering if anyone might know what it is or if it is normal? I know that he is hairless and I am able to see things on him that I may have never noticed on a dog with fur. 










The second picture is of my puppy's front left paw, and may be better answered by someone who knows something about hairless breeds and their skin. I know that it's very easy to see acne on hairless dogs and that it is not uncommon, but there is a small bump on my puppy's paw and it looks yellow-ish? Like it's filled with something, almost like puss? I was wondering if this was in fact some acne or maybe a bug bite or something else? 










ANY info is greatly appreciated!! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Lumps, most of the time, are benign. Sometimes you have to remove them due to size or location, but they are generally not a problem, especially in a young puppy.

That second one, though, I'd get looked at. (Well, get both looked at while you're there.) The colour and the dot in the middle suggest maybe an infected bite, to me. Again, I don't think it's life threatening, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## ziggymoonshine (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for replying! I took him today and the vet thinks the lump is a swollen lymp node from getting his shots last week. She told me to keep an eye on it and to bring him back if it gets bigger. The bump on his paw feels like it drying out but I'm going to keep an eye on that too! 

Thanks!


----------

